# pick puppy



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

when a breeder says $1,200 - 1,800 prices for puppies, picked puppies are $1,800- What does it mean?
Aren't the breeder going to pick all the puppies to which homes they go?
In that regard, aren't the puppies all being picked from the litter?

just trying to wrap my head around these "wordings", i'm a bit confused when the website says puppies are $1,100 but when we talked on the phone, he said the only way for me to get the puppy i want is to have a "picked puppy" from the litter for $2,500 because of the waiting list.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

The $1,800 puppies are the TOP puppies for work. My guess anyway, don't know the breeder.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Can mean different things. Usually the higher prices are for dogs that have been identified as being best for work or show or breeding, while the lower priced puppies are identified as being better for family companions and are priced accordingly.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What it means to ME is that it is time to look for a DIFFERENT breeder.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree with the above posters in that the lower priced dogs are those better suited to companion homes, and the more expensive ones are better suited for working.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

BlackGSD said:


> What it means to ME is that it is time to look for a DIFFERENT breeder.


that is what i'm thinking too. Thank you!


----------

